# FS - Painted Fire Reds



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Selling some Painted Fire Reds for $5/each or $20/5. Great solid colouring.

Image of male and female.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

bump! 5 for $20.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump. Great colouring, both sexes for sale.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump.


----------



## dkcn (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Can i get 5 fire reds from you Thanks!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Still have some PFR for sell. Now $3 each!!!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Petah said:


> Still have some PFR for sell. Now $3 each!!!


great deal for 3 bux. free bump. i would get them from you but I am moving. argg


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Bump bump! $3/each!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have many left? I have been wanting some for a bit. Not that easy to find out there for such a good quality shrimp. I would hope to get a few of each sex. Possibly even a berried female.


----------



## mylittlecathy (Mar 20, 2012)

Still have some left?!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump! $3/each.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump! Come and get your PFR, located in the Brentwood area in Burnaby. Close to Gilmore skytrain.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Come and get your PFR, located in the Brentwood area in Burnaby. Close to Gilmore skytrain.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekly bump!


----------

